# Egyptian Uromastyx, how big do they actually get?



## purpleskyes (Oct 15, 2007)

I really want one of these and there has been one in our local rep shop for about a year. If he is still there when we move in september I am told the OH I am getting him.

The thing that worries him is he thinks they get too big he has read they get to 3 foot. I have seen quite a few pictures of them and none of actually been that big.

So question to the people that keep them do they actually get that big or are they generally smaller than that?

Thanks


----------



## amiz (Feb 18, 2009)

As far as I know they do get to 3ft long but it does take them around 3/4 years to do so. There's a couple of videos on you tube of some guys in America with fully grown ones and I think there's some pic on the deer farm breeders web site as well. Personally I have 1 male who's 18 months and is 16 inches I've had him for a year now and a little "girl" who approatly the same who's about 11inchs who I've only had for 4 weeks but has already start to put on wait and grow since I changed her lighting to a uv heat bulb so I think it may depend on hushbary. Loads of people say u have to feed them livefood to get them that big but neither of mine will take it and are growing well( probably going to get shot down) for that statement. On personl note which shop was the uro in cos I've been lookin for another one for ages.


----------



## toad650 (Feb 9, 2009)

I have 3, there all spose to be the same age which is about 3 years old. There all different sizes and the biggest is no bigger than a beardie at the mo and the smallest is less than half his size. So even if they do get big they don't grow really fast. All 3 are in a 6x2x2 viv that the guy i got them from said they'd prob be ok in even once there fully grown but i've got a feeling i might have to get them something bigger in a few years :whistling2:










my big guy










Think this is the big guy n the little one but might be the 2 littler ones :bash:










All three when i first got them

Hope that helps :2thumb:


----------



## toad650 (Feb 9, 2009)

amiz said:


> As far as I know they do get to 3ft long but it does take them around 3/4 years to do so. There's a couple of videos on you tube of some guys in America with fully grown ones and I think there's some pic on the deer farm breeders web site as well. Personally I have 1 male who's 18 months and is 16 inches I've had him for a year now and a little "girl" who approatly the same who's about 11inchs who I've only had for 4 weeks but has already start to put on wait and grow since I changed her lighting to a uv heat bulb so I think it may depend on hushbary. Loads of people say u have to feed them livefood to get them that big but neither of mine will take it and are growing well( probably going to get shot down) for that statement. On personl note which shop was the uro in cos I've been lookin for another one for ages.


 
Mine have never shown any interest in live stuff either, infact generally filling the dish there in with sand :lol2:


----------



## purpleskyes (Oct 15, 2007)

amiz said:


> On personal note which shop was the uro in cos I've been lookin for another one for ages.


haha cant tell you that now can I? I said in my first post I want him for myself. Hes 18months and not very big and I dont want a huge one. Gonna see if I can put a deposit down to hold him until I move.

Thanks for the info =)

Toad yours are stunners all beautiful. We have the sudanese at the min but I really want an egyptain as well the personality attracts me as they are meant to have the best of the species. Do you find this to be true? Are they ok to handle?


----------



## linda.t (Sep 28, 2007)

they get to about 30 inches but it takes them about 7 years to get that big
mine is about 3 years old and about 15 inches.


----------



## toad650 (Feb 9, 2009)

purpleskyes said:


> Toad yours are stunners all beautiful. We have the sudanese at the min but I really want an egyptain as well the personality attracts me as they are meant to have the best of the species. Do you find this to be true? Are they ok to handle?


 
The middle one is a bit skittish, use to tail whip and hiss but has calmed down loads since i've had her and when she's in the mood she will come out the viv onto my hand by herself but the other 2 are always happy :2thumb:


----------



## amiz (Feb 18, 2009)

With regards to handling my boy mr spikey is lovely if you in the room he wants to be with you and playing, he likes to come out in the car to when it's hot and is very socable but my little girl cleo is a bit physco at the mo a difficult to handle but she is getting better I think it just takes time.


----------



## tina b (Oct 3, 2007)

my girl is about 22" now and still growing


----------



## linda.t (Sep 28, 2007)

tina b said:


> my girl is about 22" now and still growing



and i so want her she is a stunner:flrt:


----------



## ooMISSPERFECToo (Jun 17, 2007)

omg i want one theyre so cute! love their little faces


----------



## Scissormonkey (Aug 26, 2011)

*Lemmy*

Lemmy, see my pics, he's 20inch and as placid as anything, except with locust. they might want to steal his food! So we keep them out now as he go's a bit mad when they land on his veg.


----------



## Jack Stiles (May 15, 2008)

Hey. I was considering selling my egyptain to make a bit of room if any of you guys are interested?


----------

